# Acupuncture to induce ovulation - irregular cycles



## beekin (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,
I know most of you will probably know about acupuncture already, but I just wanted to put this on here if anyone was wondering whether it was worth bothering with or not...
I was ttc for 18months and had just 4 periods in that time, seemed to know when I did ovulate and timed bd and everything perfectly, but to no avail. Had FSH tests etc which came back 6.4, 11.6 and then 8.2 so clearly fluctuating. The (not very good) consultant at my sub-fertility clinic said not much point trying chlomid, and scared me even more by saying IVF may be problematic too  (loads of reseaching on fertility friends to find out she was wrong kept me sane just about though ).

Anyway, I decided to try acupuncture, without much hope for it working, and was so shocked to find that after just 5 weekly treatments I had ovulated and 2 weeks later BFP!!!     The ovulation pains and symptoms felt about ten times stronger than normal, and were definitely a result of what the acupuncurist did as I could feel the weird sensations starting during the treatment itself! 

I was too scared to put this on for a few weeks in case tempting fate, but just had to pay back a tiny part of the favour that fertility friends was on my journey.  I really hope even just one person reads this and gives it a go and it works for them. I made sure I found an acupuncturist with loads of experience with infertility, in fact the lovely lady I saw had worked in Zita West's clinic in London but has now moved to the Somerset countryside luckily for me!  

By the way if you're still reading and want to know the details I also used ovulation sticks to time bd, and bd two days before ov, morning of ov AND morning after. No idea which one did it!!! Drank more water than I've ever drunk before, ate organic and healthy, took pregnacare conception and omega 3 6 9 and also think I felt more relaxed about stuff than before, this may also have been due to the acupuncture as no real reason why I would suddenly feel more relaxed when more and more time was ticking by.

So massive tonnes of babydust to all, please hang on in there whatever your journey, and sorry if my story has upset anyone. I do NOT mean to trivialise all the complexities of ttc by saying I found the magic cure, I'm just saying it worked for me so just might for others out there. Good Luck!


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey

Iv just started accupuncture as I'm not ovulating am also on clomid,  ur story gives me hope so thankyou, my periods are irregular too I'm not sure if I have ovulated this time with clomid 

Congratulations and wishing u a lovely pregnancy x


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Beekin,
very inspiring story, can I ask if your DH had been tested and what was the result?
Reason why I am asking is because we found he has low sperm count and need to do a new test in April, in the meantime I have been having regular acupuncture and reflexology for a while now, but it seems to be a 2 way problem with us.
Congrats and thanks for sharing this wonderful experience with us


----------



## beekin (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi poppy, 
thanks for your message, am so glad someone read my story and it helped them even a little bit! I really hope the acupuncture you've just started does help to regulate your cycle and fingers crossed it works for you  . Have you had many side effects on clomid? Hopefully its got you ovulating without realising it, just don't forget to BD anyhow if you can! I got so obsessed with looking for signs and stuff that nearly forgot the most important bit  Lots of luck to you both x

Birba -
of course you can ask, forgot to mention that part sorry! Yes he was tested, was ok, low average mobility and motility with ok count. Nurse said not really bad but not great either, and asked him to retest again in a few months if necessary (apparently they can vary loads, especially if they make an effort with diet, alcohol etc as I'm sure you know only too well). I found it so difficult to get on at DH to cut down on drinking/improve diet etc but the nagging had an adverse effect for a while if you know what I mean. At least feeling like its a 2 way problem takes the pressure or guilt off just one person, but we both tried really hard in the end not to let it define who we were. We agreed that we knew we'd be parents eventually somehow, whether via treatments/ivf/donors or adopting, and would try to make the process bring us closer not drive us apart. 
I really hope things work out for you sooner rather than later, and that dh's next test results are ok. I know how much I agonised over every little detail of results we both had, whereas now I just agonise over every little twinge/cramp/symptom/lack of and worry if anything will go wrong. My acupuncturist said that those feeling won't go away for the rest of your life as a parent, so the way I see it now is that struggling to conceive prepares us really well for the rollercoaster ride that lays ahead.  I just hope there are far more ups than downs! take care


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you very much for your kind words, just been for acupuncture and reflexology and my therapist says that i'm improving and the areas around the tubes (have tortuous tubes with more risk of ectopic) are not as tender.
Agree on the lifestyle changes, he's dramatically reduced smokes and completely quit drinking though he's never been an heavy drinker and he's taking vitamins religiously so really hoping to get a big improvement next time.
Best of luck with your last few days and to the all new exciting part of your life xxxx


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Beekin

Iv not had many side effects headache and feeling very emotional and some hot flushes don't know if it's a good thing I haven't had many, I had my 21day blood test done on Monday get results fri, iv got a feeling I haven't ovulated, am hoping with accupuncture it will bring my cycles down from 50 odd days.

Take care and best wishes x


----------

